# Holiday Gift Ideas for Music Lovers



## steffenbergg (Dec 2, 2015)

Tis the Season to Rock! Order the Softcover edition of 108 Rock Star Guitars at 108 Rock Star Guitars - Hal Leonard Performing Arts Publishing Group, use code: RSG27 to get 27% off and free domestic shipping!

Feeling like treating a special someone with a bit of luxury? Rock their holiday with the Limited Edition 108 Rock Star Guitar Skull Scarf to rock your way through the holidays and beyond! Skull Silk Scarf


----------

